# Toe fungus remedy



## francismilker

Anyone out there have any home remedies for curing toe nail yellowness? I've seen some adds on TV for some kind of "erbal soak" but haven't ventured to try any.


----------



## culpeper

Toenail fungus, also known as onychomycosis, is caused by a group of fungus called dermatophytes. These fungus are harmful because as they grow they feed on the keratin that makes up the surface of the toe nail. It is a contagious disease, so you should take all precautions not to spread it around. It will help to add some tea tree oil to the final rinse for socks, bed linen etc, and to spray some into shoes after wearing them. Exposure to sunlight (feet, footwear and bed linen and towels etc) will also help. 

Dab (or splosh!) on some tea tree oil, at least 2-3 times per day. If preferred, use equal quantities of tea tree oil and lavender oil.

Thyme oil in a foot bath (or brew leaves into a strong tea) will also help. 

Or, if you aren't allergic to it, apply fresh aloe vera gel. 

Or soak the feet in pineapple juice or lemon juice for about an hour per day. Wipe dry, sprinkle on a little cornflour and gently rub it over the feet. 

If no improvement after, say, 10 days or 2 weeks, off to the doctor with you for the heavier ammunition!


----------



## davel745

Vicks vapo rub will get rid of nail fungus.

If you get a bad cold or the flue cover the bottom of your feet with a thick layer of Vicks and put in socks and go to bed, you will feel better in the morning.

I can&#8217;t hurt to try it. I think you will be surprised. 

You need to keep using the Vicks every day to about 2 weeks and the fungus will be gone. Just rub a little on the toes.

Best Regards

Dave


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Soaking in Listerine (Not the mint variety) every day for a week or so also will kill the fungus.


----------



## francismilker

Thanks all. I'll try these remedies one by one and report back on the success.....


----------



## NickyBlade

It should be noted that if the yellow is down the entire length of the side of your nail, it will take up to a year to grow all the way out and look healthy again... just like if you drop something on your nail how the purple line is there for months while it grows to the end of your toe where you eventually cut it off.


----------



## Bonnie L

My dh soaked his toes in white vinegar - it worked.


----------



## davel745

Hello Francismilker

How are the fungus remedies working for you.

If you have tried the Vicks you should see results by now. Am curious. 

My DW had fungus and the Vicks worked for her.

Best Regards

Dave


----------



## francismilker

Not sure if I'm seeing results or not............ I've been applying it everyday when I get out of the shower and putting on socks. What kind of results am I supposed to be seeing? I figured it would take months before I noticed the yellowing go away. Do you see the results pretty quick?


----------



## davel745

We noticed a slight whitening at the root of her nail in a few weeks after starting to use Vicks. I suggest continuing to use it for a while longer you may have slow growing nails. LOL

Best Regards

Dave


----------



## francismilker

No results yet! Other than my foot and toe skin is softening from all the moisturizer being put on daily!


----------



## kimkc

Grapefruit seed extract (pill form for ingesting/systemic treatment or liquid for topical application only) is a natural anti bacterial and anti fungal. Most health food stores sell it-also online at iherb or drugstore.com. 

Don't confuse this with grapeseed extract-that won't help in this situation!
good luck!


----------



## tallpines

Vinegar soak worked for me.

15 minutes twice a day for almost 2 months.

I did it routinely every morning and evening while sitting at my computer.


----------



## Milkwitch

Absorbine Jr. if you can still get it in the States. I find it a must have for any farm medicine cabinet! it works on the toe nail fungus and athletes foot too! 
scabies, and ring worm, and sore muscles, hoof rot, arthritis, sprains.....
I usealy just get a big bottle of the Absorbine horse liniment, but the Jr. works just fine.
good luck


----------



## francismilker

Update! The Vicks DID NOT work. I finally quit after 6 months and several bottles being applied religiously after every shower.


----------



## debmal1

Vicks didn't help me, either. Got a prescription for the fungus but you have to take it for 3 months and it can harm your liver. Haven't taken it yet. I have also tried the OTC fungi nail for it and didn't do much.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I can tell you what worked for me. From the comments in this thread, I suspect there are different forms of toe fungus and, with different body genetics, what works for one may not for another.

My toe nail was yellow and, since I had never had any atheletics foot or foot/toe fungus before, I had no idea what was causing this. David researched it on the net and then we purchased some "Tea Tree Oil". I patted this oil on the toe 3 times a day for about a week. It worked beautifully!


----------



## mekasmom

Anything that kills fungus will kill it-- vinegar, bleach water, tea tree oil, witch hazel, rubbing alcohol, even vagisil or monostat. It just needs to be used on a regular basis over and onver because funguses are recurrent.


----------



## Fae

My doctor told me the fungus is at the root of the nail and therefore next to impossible to kill but I keep trying. A friend of mine took the meds the doctor prescribed 2 times and it came back after each time. Considering how bad the meds are for the liver it is not something I would take.


----------



## Helena

Try the bleach and water soak a few times a week.


----------



## jer

I have had it for about 15 years and have taken 2 or 3 prescriptions from the foot doctor. I did not realize the side effects then. I have tried vicks and different oils and one big toe does show some improvement but the other big toe looks terrible. I have had the inside of those toe nails removed and the roots coated in acid so the sides no longer grow. I have terrible ingrown toenails on the outside because toe nail fungus causes the nail to be thicker. I am trying to get brave enough to have the same thing done to the outside edge of my big toes. The numbing shot are almost unbearable. The foot doctor will also remove the whole toe nail and a lot of time the fungus will not grow back. Wish me luck, really I just need the nerve to stand those numbing shots. I am not good with pain! It is over with in less than 5 minutes though. It would be lovely to get a pedicure though. They won't do one if you have fungus. It is really embrassing to be sent away.


----------



## Ray

I make and take colloidal silver all the time and haven't had a cold or flu since I started taking it, even tho the dozens of children coming and going with colds flues snotty noses dripping onto their shoes, bringing who knows what from the public schools, family members that work at the hospitals etc, and I've read testimonials that soaking your feet in colloidal silver will cure toe nail fungus. I believe it will as well as it works with other infections and diseases. its easy to make and use, check it out on line some where and see what you think, best wishes, ray


----------



## mnn2501

jer said:


> I have had it for about 15 years and have taken 2 or 3 prescriptions from the foot doctor. I did not realize the side effects then. I have tried vicks and different oils and one big toe does show some improvement but the other big toe looks terrible. I have had the inside of those toe nails removed and the roots coated in acid so the sides no longer grow. I have terrible ingrown toenails on the outside because toe nail fungus causes the nail to be thicker. I am trying to get brave enough to have the same thing done to the outside edge of my big toes. The numbing shot are almost unbearable. The foot doctor will also remove the whole toe nail and a lot of time the fungus will not grow back. Wish me luck, really I just need the nerve to stand those numbing shots. I am not good with pain! It is over with in less than 5 minutes though. It would be lovely to get a pedicure though. They won't do one if you have fungus. It is really embrassing to be sent away.


They rubbed some of the numbing stuff on my toe before they gave me the first shot and I hardly felt anything. They give you a number of shots and by the time they take your toenail off (just takes a second) you're not feeling anything. the pain is while healing -- takes a couple weeks to get over it but after that its great - no more fungus, no more toenail the bed hardens up so you can't even tell you are missing the toe nail - best thing I ever did, I've had both big toenails off now.
If you have insurance I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Lynn_A

Ray, I've found colloidal silver works well on nail fungus. I just posted a link about silver in another topic. For those that want to learn more about it, check this site - Colloidal Minerals. Silver will wipe out athlete's foot, as well.

For the naysayers, I've been regularly using a true colloidal silver solution for over 9 years and have never seen any hint of argyria. Check the above site for the real facts on silver solutions and argyria.


----------



## tlag1986

I worked in surgery for years, and having talked with our local Podiatrist. He says to best thing always is Vinegar, mostly due to being inexpensive and showing results quicker. He always orders 1/2C Vinegar to 1 gallon water hot or cold does not matter. He told us 3X's daily is the best, but just be consistent. 

I pray you get results no matter what method you use. It is a common issue, but people don't like to admit it almost as if it is taboo.


----------



## Jim-mi

I was told by a PA to use bleach and water......
Took a long time....


----------



## jer

jer said:


> I have had it for about 15 years and have taken 2 or 3 prescriptions from the foot doctor. I did not realize the side effects then. I have tried vicks and different oils and one big toe does show some improvement but the other big toe looks terrible. I have had the inside of those toe nails removed and the roots coated in acid so the sides no longer grow. I have terrible ingrown toenails on the outside because toe nail fungus causes the nail to be thicker. I am trying to get brave enough to have the same thing done to the outside edge of my big toes. The numbing shot are almost unbearable. The foot doctor will also remove the whole toe nail and a lot of time the fungus will not grow back. Wish me luck, really I just need the nerve to stand those numbing shots. I am not good with pain! It is over with in less than 5 minutes though. It would be lovely to get a pedicure though. They won't do one if you have fungus. It is really embrassing to be sent away.


I just got back from the foot doctor and had both toe nails removed and the outside nail beds coated in acid so that part won't grow back. They have just bandaids on them and are still numb. The shots really hurt but they were over with quickly, 8 in all. I am glad I did it.


----------



## mekasmom

Lynn_A said:


> For the naysayers, I've been regularly using a true colloidal silver solution for over 9 years and have never seen any hint of argyria. Check the above site for the real facts on silver solutions and argyria.


Agryria only happens when a low quality impure silver is used in the generator.
Do you make your own or buy it? If you are buying it, you should stock up because my dr says the FDA is going to go after it big time because it has become so popular and big pharma hates anything that works and is cheap. I try to keep some on the shelf just in case they take it off the market.


----------



## springvalley

I have never had the problem, but have been told by several that the vinegar worked for them. >Thanks Marc


----------



## jer

jer said:


> I just got back from the foot doctor and had both toe nails removed and the outside nail beds coated in acid so that part won't grow back. They have just bandaids on them and are still numb. The shots really hurt but they were over with quickly, 8 in all. I am glad I did it.


I am also very glad it is over with. About 5:00 a.m. the numbness left and I had a lot of pain in one toe. I took 4 pain pills! I finally took a shower and then soaked the toes in water and baby wash. I put on Johnson & Johnson first aid cream and bandaids and gauze. Some bleeding but No more pain! I am so proud of myself for finally doing something. I did ask the doctor about a numbing gel for the shots and he did not have anything. He was really fast though and I did yell a little bit.


----------



## Lone Wolf

tlag1986 said:


> I worked in surgery for years, and having talked with our local Podiatrist. He says to best thing always is Vinegar, mostly due to being inexpensive and showing results quicker. He always orders 1/2C Vinegar to 1 gallon water hot or cold does not matter. He told us 3X's daily is the best, but just be consistent.
> 
> I pray you get results no matter what method you use. It is a common issue, but people don't like to admit it almost as if it is taboo.


I am going to try this one since I can't really afford the other stuff lol. I have the same problem at first it was my big toe on my left foot it was soft then became really hard and its now spread to most of my other toes and my thumb nail on my right hand. The doctor was going to give me the med yall are talking about but she said it could at least 6 months before I see any results and could harm my liver. Do I soak the nail in the vinegar or just rub it on the toe and affected areas?


----------



## davidj

Get an ozone machine with plastic tubing and an atomizer stone, fill a small tub like a dishpan with water, put the stone in the tub, put your foot in the water, and turn on the ozone machine. Ozone knocks out all kinds of fungi and bacteria including yeast infections (soak in a bath tub with the ozone running in the tub). We bought the machine sold by Dr. Katz as a breath cleaner for $129 years ago, and it's still working fine. For bigger applications, you can get an ozone machine sold to keep swimming pools bacteria-free. Contrary to the local weather report, ozone is great stuff for cleansing.


----------



## travis91

Vicks


----------



## 7thswan

Sink cleanser, the kind with bleach in it(ajax, comet). Take a wet tooth brush dip in the cleanser and scrub affected toenail. Get in the cuticle and under the nail real good. Try to keep your feet dry in what ever kind of footwear you use. Scrub every day.


----------



## majik

There are some dandruff shampoos that have an anti-fungal ingredient. Really. And it's pretty inexpensive.


----------



## primroselane

francismilker said:


> Update! The Vicks DID NOT work. I finally quit after 6 months and several bottles being applied religiously after every shower.


The tea tree oil and the white vinegar did not work for me.


----------



## debmal1

OK I tried thre Vicks, no bueno as I had posted before. Primeroselane and Francismilker, I saw a tv ad and ordered Dr. Blaines Tineacide Antifungal cream about 2 months ago. I can really see a difference. The fungus on my big toe was concentrated on the sides. I cut the hard yellow nail down on both sides and use the cream twice a day. The fungus has never gone to the middle of the nail. I caught the fungus from a pedicure about 1 year ago. Found out several people have caught the same fungus from the same salon!
My first time for one and I get this mess! Primrose, if you r in central Tex. like me maybe Walgreens, CVS etc in Austin may have this. It came with 2 bottles of the cream for about 25.00. or google online. hope this helps


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

NONE of the over the counter solutions for toenail fungus ever worked for me, and I tried ALL of them.

I took Lamasil for six months, and that worked fine.:bouncy:


----------



## deb

DH and I have been able to get rid of our toe nail fungus using Vicks Vaporub.

Before going to bed, we'd wash our feet, put Vicks on our toe nails then put on clean cotton socks. Doing this at bedtime means the Vicks is on your toes for 8 hours. The Vicks basically smoothers the Fungus so the longer you can keep the Vicks on your nails the better the results.

deb
in wi


----------



## francismilker

Alice In TX/MO said:


> NONE of the over the counter solutions for toenail fungus ever worked for me, and I tried ALL of them.
> 
> I took Lamasil for six months, and that worked fine.:bouncy:


Is that prescription? Is it an antibiotic? If so, I've heard those long term doses are very, very hard on liver and kidneys.


----------



## deb

francismilker said:


> Is that prescription? Is it an antibiotic? If so, I've heard those long term doses are very, very hard on liver and kidneys.


Lamisil is Terbinafine. It is sold as a OTC topical cream or as a prescription only pill. Taking the pill version is hard on the liver. I don't think the OTC topical cream will be absorbed in enough quantity to damage the liver.

DH tried the Terbinafine pill, but he couldn't tolerate it at all so he stopped taking it. He got rid of the fungus by smoothing the toe nails with Vicks Vaporub each and every night before going to bed. He put on clean cotton socks after the Vicks. I think it took about 7 months to kill the fungus in the big toe nails completely.


----------



## francismilker

I've started to see a slight decrease in the toe nail fungus. I've tried so many home remedies in the last few months I'm not sure which one is responsible. I feel pretty strongly it's the nightly soak in non-flavored listerine. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Fae

After trying tea tree oil for a while then the vicks for a while and finding neither one was doing any good, I went to a podiatrist for help. He ground down the tops of my toenails some and put me on a product called Formula 3. Can only get it from the foot doctor. I had to use it morning and night plus use something like an emery board on the top of the nails about once a week. He said it is about 60% effective. It is working for me. The nail is growing out and around the bottom of the nail is clear and the yellow is growing out. It was really ugly so I am thankful. I will continue to use it until there is no sign of the fungus. I have been using it for about 5 or 6 months. It looks like a bottle of clear fingernail polish except it is thinner and is not polish. The bottle lasts a long time.


----------



## Esteban29304

I have had foot fungus problems [ jungle rot we called it ] for over 40 years, since I got it in Vietnam. It has never fully gone away & Dr. says it may not ever. Lamisil pills & creams did nothing.
I soak my foot in a solution of bleach & hot water. Pat dry, then wrap a paper towel soaked in white vinegar around, over & between all toes & nails. I let that stay on my toes for 15+ minutes. Air dry & apply " Fungi Cure " from the drug store. [ over the counter ] . It seems to help some but mostly it gets the nails back to a normal color rather than the embarassing yellow/brown. Once it gets to looking normal,, I wind up forgetting to use the treatment & it will return. Nothing else I have tried , such as Lamisil cream, tabs, Vicks, Sebulex shampoo, etc., etc. has worked.


----------

